# Birds



## techshaibal (Feb 15, 2016)

Team, posting some bird shots photographed in December 2015.
All shots were taken with EOS 50D and 70-200 F4L + Canon 1.4 XII TC

C&C welcome!



Egret standing alone by v_2shaib, on Flickr



Egret taking off. Mangalajodi, Orissa by v_2shaib, on Flickr




Egret waiting for Love by v_2shaib, on Flickr




Egret waiting for Love by v_2shaib, on Flickr




RudyShel Ducks taking off by v_2shaib, on Flickr


----------



## pjaye (Feb 15, 2016)

Very nice. The third one is just stunning.


----------



## techshaibal (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks @Barb 
Posting some more

Egret flies home during dusk:




Egret going home by v_2shaib, on Flickr

Pelicans during sunset:




Pelicans during sunset by v_2shaib, on Flickr

Silhouette of a Pelican:




Silhouette of Pelican_1 by v_2shaib, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 15, 2016)

Excellent. Love the color and light.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 15, 2016)

All of these are wonderful!  Beautiful backgrounds and light.  I agree that 3rd shot is stunning but my favorite is the 2 pelicans in silhouette at sunset.  Just gorgeous.    Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 15, 2016)

Beautiful images, great light.  SWEETNESS!


----------



## techshaibal (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks to all kindly for the likes and appreciation!!


----------



## LarryLomona (Feb 15, 2016)

Beautiful!!


----------



## baturn (Feb 15, 2016)

As all have said, these are all very nice images.


----------



## techshaibal (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks you kindly Sir


----------



## Donde (Feb 15, 2016)

Great color!


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 15, 2016)

Nice set!


----------



## beagle100 (Feb 15, 2016)

nice silhouette - a very orange sky!


----------



## John Hunt (Feb 16, 2016)

Wonderful lighting!


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 16, 2016)

Love the lighting.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 22, 2016)

Nominated the Pelican Sunset shot for POTM.  Good Luck!


----------



## beagle100 (Feb 23, 2016)

nice background light


----------



## annamaria (Feb 23, 2016)

Really nice set!! Love the lighting.


----------



## dannylightning (Feb 24, 2016)

beautiful colors,  great shots too.


----------

